# waiting games



## Notmyname (Aug 19, 2017)

So this is kinda inspired by @Gypsybones 3 card thread. I wanna know your favorite card or dice game or whatever is easy to do at a hitch spot or hop out. If you can explain the rules, great, if you can't exactly remember them all maybe someone can help out. I was kinda curious if there are certain games that are popular among travelers. Preferred games should have minimal equipment needed, and fairly simple rules cause it's hard to learn a complicated game when you're playing for the first time and probably drunk.


----------



## Notmyname (Aug 19, 2017)

One game I played with a roaddog while hitching was throwing pebbles at the shoulder line on the ramp. First to 3 or 5 wins, winner gets to pick punishment for loser. I had to sing and dance "I'm a little teapot" while spanging out front of a Walmart once. Was good fun drinking twisted teas across Texas lol


----------



## paiche (Aug 19, 2017)

I just like to stack rocks then throw rocks at my stacks. That never fails to entertain me.


----------



## outlawloose (Aug 20, 2017)

Hot Dice. AKA Boxcar.
Old hobo dice game used for killing time at the hop out and on a train. Highly addictive, only need 6 dice. Google the rules.


----------



## wizehop (Aug 20, 2017)

outlawloose said:


> Hot Dice. AKA Boxcar.
> Old hobo dice game used for killing time at the hop out and on a train. Highly addictive, only need 6 dice. Google the rules.
> 
> View attachment 38589



Copy and pasting the rules on here was much easier than what this game looks like man. Is there a simpler version?

I may just stick to throwing rocks...

"This incarnation of Hot Dice was invented in the mid-1990’s by Kelly V. Muller and friends while living in Minnesota. Hot Dice is very similar to other dice games, such as Farkle and Cosmic Wimpoout.

The game is played with 5 dice. Points are awarded for rolling ones, fives, multiples (3 or more) of any number, or five-straight (e.g., 1,2,3,4,5).

To begin a game, each player rolls one die and the player with the highest rolled die goes first; any ties result in roll-offs.

After a roll, a player must separate out a scoring die or dice combination and roll the remaining dice. If no score is made from a roll, then the player’s turn is over and no points are awarded. If all five dice are separated out as points, the player must pick up all five and roll again before their turn is finished. The player can pass the in-play dice to the next player to end the turn and collect their points. If the next player has a non-zero score, the in-play dice can be rolled and scoring will start at the previous player’s turn total; or the player can roll all five dice and start from zero points.

One-thousand points are required to initially “get on the board”, i.e. a player must earn at least that many points in a single turn before their score can be recorded on the score card.

Once any player reaches ten-thousand points, each other player will take one more turn to see if any can tie or beat the player. If successful, each player gets another chance to tie or beat that score. The game ends when the player who has scored more than ten-thousand is not tied or beaten after each other player gets one turn’s attempt – the player is then dubbed “The Hot Dice Master”.

*Scoring*

_Individual dice values_

For each roll, 1s are worth one-hundred points and 5s are worth 50 points. All other individual dice values are worth nothing.

_Multiples_

Three or more of a kind rolled at once (not combined with previously rolled dice) count as a multiple. Generally, three of a kind are worth 100 * dice value, except three 1s are worth 1000 whereas three 2s are worth 200, three 3s worth 300, etc.

Four-of-a-kind is worth twice what three-of-a-kind is worth (four 1s: 2000, four 3s: 600).

Five-of-a-kind is worth twice of what four-of-a-kind is worth (five 1s: 4000, five 6s: 2400).

_Straights_

A string of dice rolled all at once that are in order (1,2,3,4,5 or 2,3,4,5,6) count as a straight. A straight is worth 1,500 points.

*Examples*

Roll 1: 1, 1, 2, 3, 4 – Each 1 is worth 100 points and the player can separate out one or both of them and roll the remaining dice.

Roll 2: Holding one of the 1s from first roll and rolling the other 4 dice: 2, 4, 5, 6 – The 5 is worth 50 points, so the player separates that die out and now has 150 points.

Roll 3: The player rolls the three in-play dice: 4, 4, 4 – A multiple is rolled worth 400, now the player’s score is 550 and all dice are out-of-play. The player must pick up all 5 and roll at least one more time before the turn can be ended.

Roll 4: 1, 3, 4, 4, 6: The player separates out the 1 and has a score of 650. At this point, the player can end the turn and collect the points if he or she is already on-the-board (has at least 1,000 points on the score card), or continue rolling. (As an aside, if the player hadn’t scored any points on this roll, his or her turn would be over and no points would be awarded – a “cosmic wimp-out”)

Let’s assume the player is on the board and takes the 650 points. The points are added to the player’s total on the scorecard and it is now the next player’s turn. If this player is on-the-board, he or she can optionally pick up the remaining 4 dice that are in-play and roll them adding to the 650 points from the previous player. Otherwise, all 5 dice can be rolled and turn’s points start from zero.

Roll 1: Assuming the player decides to build on the 650 points: 1, 1, 5, 6: The player can take up to the full 250 points and add it to the 650 for 900 points. He or she can then pass to the next player or roll again. Let’s assume the 250 points are taken and the player rolls again.

Roll 2: 4 – The player did not have any scoring dice on this roll, so the turn is over and no points are awarded or recorded on the scorecard for the turn. The next player’s turn begins with all five dice and at zero points for the turn."


----------



## outlawloose (Aug 20, 2017)

You keep throwing your sticks around, Wizehop. Im just gonna be over here slingin dice with my mates.



wizehop said:


> "This incarnation of Hot Dice was invented in the mid-1990’s by Kelly V. Muller and friends while living in Minnesota. Hot Dice is very similar to other dice games, such as Farkle and Cosmic Wimpoout.
> 
> The game is played with 5 dice. Points are awarded for rolling ones, fives, multiples (3 or more) of any number, or five-straight (e.g., 1,2,3,4,5).



Read with the emphasis on 'this incarnation'. And noone I ever met plays with 5 dice so I'd disregard those rules.

If it's too much effort to click this link, read the history and rules of a game more involved than Throw the Stick, then Hot Dice (Farkle) isn't for you I guess 
http://www.coht.org/resources/farklebook.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 21, 2017)

a friend of mine taught me how to play boxcar a few years ago and i loved it, its addictive as hell.


----------



## Notmyname (Aug 21, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> a friend of mine taught me how to play boxcar a few years ago and i loved it, its addictive as hell.


How long did it take to learn? That shit does look pretty complicated but I imagine if it's as popular as it seems it can be too bad


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 21, 2017)

Notmyname said:


> How long did it take to learn? That shit does look pretty complicated but I imagine if it's as popular as it seems it can be too bad



oh jeez not long at all i mean i had to ask questions every so often but its pretty simple when you get the basics down.


----------



## Notmyname (Aug 21, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> oh jeez not long at all i mean i had to ask questions every so often but its pretty simple when you get the basics down.


did you play with 5 or 6 dice?


----------



## Gypsybones (Aug 24, 2017)

I love making people do "I'm a little teapot"
It wasn't cruel and seemed to be endlessly entertaining


----------



## Gypsybones (Aug 24, 2017)

Notmyname said:


> One game I played with a roaddog while hitching was throwing pebbles at the shoulder line on the ramp. First to 3 or 5 wins, winner gets to pick punishment for loser. I had to sing and dance "I'm a little teapot" while spanging out front of a Walmart once. Was good fun drinking twisted teas across Texas lol




I love making people do "I'm a little teapot"
It wasn't cruel and seemed to be endlessly entertaining


----------



## rooster831 (Aug 27, 2017)

I usually just wait when I hop and walk when I hitch fuuuuuuuck the wait is bad now shiiiiiiit


----------

